# UPC getting into mobile phones



## Frank (9 May 2014)

The indo had an article on this.
 Although very little other info on the web.

 Could be handy if they will do a decent bundle deal.
 Anyone heard or know anything?


----------



## markpb (10 May 2014)

I got an email recently about an app from them which allows you to make calls from your mobile phone but which are routed through your UPC home phone account. Maybe that's what it was about?


----------



## vandriver (10 May 2014)

They have supposedly agreed with 3/o2 to become a MVNO when the merger goes through.


----------



## vandriver (10 May 2014)

Mobile Virtual Network Operator !


----------

